# Things I am so tired of hearing as a multiples mom



## ~Brandy~

I get so tired of going out shopping and hearing the most ridiculous questions and statements. Yes I knew they were coming from reading on here but I have to vent...

Are they identical? Do they look the same to you!! OMG one is 3lbs more than the other one and completely different looking.

Are they boy/girl twins? THEY COULDNT HAVE ONE MORE PIECE OF PINK ON THEM!! I intentionally drape them in the most hideous pink colors so people dont ask this.. but they still do. I am about to put a sign on their stroller.

My all time favorite that makes me turn around and walk off without a response... "I have a 22 month old and I just found out I am pregnant so it's just like having twins" " I had my children 3 years apart so it was just like having twins" ITS NOTHING LIKE HAVING TWINS PEOPLE!!

Ok I am done sorry.


----------



## SucreK

Yeah, the "my kids are 13 months apart, so I pretty much have twins" thing makes me want to wallop the commenter. And then laugh maniaclly. And then drink. 

I also keep getting bizarre comments from an aquaintance who has two boys, 2 years old and 4 years old. She's said things like, "Oh, it's SO HARD having two in diapers!" But not in a "you know what I mean?" way. No, she says it LIKE I DON'T KNOW THAT. Like, WTF? I honestly get the feeling that since it was one pregnancy, I somehow don't count as a mom of two kids. So weird.

Oh, and I had a woman come up to me while pushing the girls in the stroller, stare admiringly at them, and then ask me, "Why are they wearing pink?" Um...


----------



## greeneyes0279

Oh, I feel ya! Here's the comments I get..........Look its double trouble, oh GOOD LUCK (sarcastic tone), oh wow, you have your hands full. I have boy/girl twins and dress them in blue and pink and my lil girl has her ears pierced and I still get asked what gender they are. Them number 1 question I get is "are they twins?" It's totally obvious that they are the same age. They are the same size. Its annoying to get all these comments and questions. Happens every time we go out in public.


----------



## Pinkie 33

I'll look forward to all this when they arrive! For me at the moment, my biggest beef is when people ask if it runs in the family. When I answer no, they look shocked and go on to say what a surprise it must have been at the scan etc etc. 1 in 7 couples struggle to conceive with a large proportion or twin pregnancies being the result. Its not uncommon. Why don't people think before they speak and rattle on making uncomfortable conversation. Use some common sense.

My other issue is people constantly telling me how tired I'll be, how much hard work it will be, how I'll struggle with this that and the other. I DO realise all of this without having it pointed out :growlmad:

And finally... why do people feel the need to tell you that their brothers wifes best friend sister blah blah had twins and the birth was horrendous and they were in hospital forever etc etc. How do people think these sorts of stories are helpful to someone weeks off giving birth.

Rant over X


----------



## xxshellsxx

Pinkie 33 said:


> And finally... why do people feel the need to tell you that their brothers wifes best friend sister blah blah had twins and the birth was horrendous and they were in hospital forever etc etc. How do people think these sorts of stories are helpful to someone weeks off giving birth.
> 
> Rant over X

^^^^^^ drives me crazy! Everyone seems to have a horror story to tell me when i say it's twins! :dohh: Now when they start the sentence with 'Oh my friends sister, when she had her twins....' I say 'Oh great ANOTHER twin horror story... go on tell me more...' and they usually shut up! lol x

I have to confess on the 'double trouble' statement... i call my two my double trouble and they are not even here yet! lol x


----------



## greeneyes0279

Pinkie 33 said:


> I'll look forward to all this when they arrive! For me at the moment, my biggest beef is when people ask if it runs in the family. When I answer no, they look shocked and go on to say what a surprise it must have been at the scan etc etc. 1 in 7 couples struggle to conceive with a large proportion or twin pregnancies being the result. Its not uncommon. Why don't people think before they speak and rattle on making uncomfortable conversation. Use some common sense.
> 
> My other issue is people constantly telling me how tired I'll be, how much hard work it will be, how I'll struggle with this that and the other. I DO realise all of this without having it pointed out :growlmad:
> 
> And finally... why do people feel the need to tell you that their brothers wifes best friend sister blah blah had twins and the birth was horrendous and they were in hospital forever etc etc. How do people think these sorts of stories are helpful to someone weeks off giving birth.
> 
> Rant over X

I got those same comments and questions when I was preggo. People really don't think before speaking. I still get the question "Do twins run in the family?" I don't think that one will ever stop being asked.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Oh I forgot the sarcastic witch at Costco that said Omg you have 2? I'm so sorry. 


I almost decked her after saying no I'm seriously blessed but I feel sorry for you


----------



## Jac.

I get all the time "Do twins run in your family?" "How are you feeling" ( a general pregnancy question but still irritates me) and since I have a daughter that will be just shy of 2 years old, I always say how busy I will be before anyone has the chance to say it first. Haha. I'm due anytime now and I can't even imagine how hectic this will be. When people first find out I think they think I'm crazy...as though I planned this. Haha.


----------



## skyesmom

not pregnant atm, but these horror stories that get bashed at you as soon as you say you are expecting are just ridiculous!! i don't know what people mean to do with them, as if hearing that someone tore from A to B could be of any help! i think with twins it's even worse.

i remember when OH and i announced our last pregnancy (ended up in a loss sadly), one of his friends said to me: Oh my god! do you know what you will have to push out of your body??? don't you know some women poop during labor???

this was his FIRST reaction. the congratulations came after the poop. 

i laughed my ass off back then as he looked so much in horror from the thought of pooping himself in public, that i just brushed it off saying: I'll think of that when i'll be pushing 8 pounds of flesh out of my vayaya.

BUT. in another circumstance (we were way too overjoyed back then to bother really), i'd be ehm... why the hell do you care of what may come out of my ass???


----------



## cherrylips100

Oh there are so many, some days I want to hand out leaflets so I don't have to answer any questions. 
Ooh you've got your hands full! You wait til they're running around! Double trouble! Which one's the naughty/dominant one? That must have been a shock! But the most annoying of all is family and friends playing the guess who game everytime we see them. 

On the plus side though, twins are awesome and you twin mummas to be will love it.


----------



## Twayzeekrissy

Oh my goodness! What is wrong with people.... second thought... look what I have to look forward to. :S 

So far I have had so many people basically tell me there's no way I will be able to deliver naturally. That is easier to have a c section.... Ugh yea all you crazys giving this advice are speaking from zero experience. I feel bad for any mom having to have a c section then care for 1 or more babies. It's aweful ! I would much rather a couple days of pain and uncomfortableness than the 8 weeks of pain I went through having my first. C sections suck regardless or planned or emergencu. Stop telling me your horror labour story like it will chance my mind. Gr!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Twayzeekrissy said:


> Oh my goodness! What is wrong with people.... second thought... look what I have to look forward to. :S
> 
> So far I have had so many people basically tell me there's no way I will be able to deliver naturally. That is easier to have a c section.... Ugh yea all you crazys giving this advice are speaking from zero experience. I feel bad for any mom having to have a c section then care for 1 or more babies. It's aweful ! I would much rather a couple days of pain and uncomfortableness than the 8 weeks of pain I went through having my first. C sections suck regardless or planned or emergencu. Stop telling me your horror labour story like it will chance my mind. Gr!!

I delivered naturally with 3 pushes for the first and 2 pushes for the second! Dont listen to those people sheesh.. Not like you were in the first place.

Labor to both babies in my arms less than 3 hours.


----------



## MissyLissy

My twins aren't here yet... But omg if 98% of people haven't asked me if twins run in my family. It's maddening! Like every single person. And they all ask like their question is so original! Technically twins DO run in my family (my dad's sisters are twins) so that's my fallback response. But my twins are the result of follistim injections to make me ovulate + IUI due to PCOS. Obviously I'm not getting into that with every Tom, Dick and Harry. 

I've also gotten the horror stories, the "you are in trouble" responses, and lots of "omg, were you shocked to find out it was twins???" (Real answer: Kind of, but not THAT shocked. Due to my heavy monitoring I knew I ovulated two eggs the month that worked and my HCG was high from the get-go. Should I get into that with every nosey nelly?)

The stupidest one I get is are your twins identical even after I tell people it's a boy and a girl. Like seriously? Stop and think people. One has a penis, and the other a vagina. That fact alone disqualifies them from being identical. Stupid.


----------



## Twayzeekrissy

~Brandy~ said:


> Twayzeekrissy said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness! What is wrong with people.... second thought... look what I have to look forward to. :S
> 
> So far I have had so many people basically tell me there's no way I will be able to deliver naturally. That is easier to have a c section.... Ugh yea all you crazys giving this advice are speaking from zero experience. I feel bad for any mom having to have a c section then care for 1 or more babies. It's aweful ! I would much rather a couple days of pain and uncomfortableness than the 8 weeks of pain I went through having my first. C sections suck regardless or planned or emergencu. Stop telling me your horror labour story like it will chance my mind. Gr!!
> 
> I delivered naturally with 3 pushes for the first and 2 pushes for the second! Dont listen to those people sheesh.. Not like you were in the first place.
> 
> Labor to both babies in my arms less than 3 hours.Click to expand...

That sounds perfect!! I hope my delivery goes as smoothly as yours! Thankyou for sharing this! Nice to hear some positive about delivery <3


----------



## MommyGrim

I once had a woman approach me while me and OH were getting our cell phones renewed and the twins were in their carseats. She asked if they were twins :roll: When I say yes, she points to a girl behind her, who was about 15, and says "She was a twin. But my son only lived a couple hours, he was born without a brain." :nope: Like, why would you tell me that?? I felt horrible and said I was sorry but it just made the whole experience horrible and awkward.


----------



## AngelUK

lol this thread made me laugh! My twins are 2.5 years old and I still get the stupid questions. But since Dominic is slightly bigger and taller than Sebastian they usually ask me what the age difference is. When I say 2 minutes they say "Ooooh they are twins!?" Well really?! Do they look like there is 10+ months (at least) between them?! I also got the identical question. Sebastian's hair is slightly wavy and Dominic's has the tightest little Shirley Temple curls imaginable. But "Are they identical?" Me: " No, they don't look the same do they?" Her: "No, not to me, but you can never tell" Ermmmm yes actually!
When I anounced that we were having twins one person told me that that was her worst nightmare. Right, not that one or both your babies got ill or died...
And as for the double trouble thing, I always answered "No! Double Blessing!" In fact it was the title of my journal on here :)
One of the admins here had a nice signature that read: If you think my hands are full, you should see my heart. I love that. And if I get the hands full comment, I will use that answer.


----------



## MommyGrim

Another thing I keep getting asked, by strangers and friends/family, is "Which one is more advanced?" "Which one is smarter?":growlmad: Both of them are smart and while one may have walked first the other talked first. I dont compare my kids to each other.


----------



## cherrylips100

Oh yes I get the comparing thing too. Especially about my 'chunky' twin, he is only about 5oz bigger and both are the size of a 7 month old. I think people just enjoy playing spot the difference.


----------



## mowat

Oh my goodness, all these comments to look forward to!


----------



## fides

the runs in your family Q doesn't bother me - i think that's just a standard question people ask - kind of like when is your due date or how far along are you - i think people are just curious, even if it is odd when you think about it - how many weeks is the same as asking when you had sex. people also ask questions about nursing - i don't think for the most part they're meaning to be intrusive about your bodily functions - just curious, even if it is super annoying. that's just me, though



Pinkie 33 said:


> And finally... why do people feel the need to tell you that their brothers wifes best friend sister blah blah had twins and the birth was horrendous and they were in hospital forever etc etc. How do people think these sorts of stories are helpful to someone weeks off giving birth.

i know!!! not to mention the depressing stories when a twin didn't make it - yes, that's sad, but i reeeeealllly don't need to know that right now, thanks 



AngelUK said:


> When I anounced that we were having twins one person told me that that was her worst nightmare. Right, not that one or both your babies got ill or died...

lol - i've gotten that comment too!!! 

one lady told me, wow, 2 toddlers plus twins - that's worse than my having 9 kids! :wacko: worse? what do you mean worse, because i feel lucky, like i won the lottery!



mowat said:


> Oh my goodness, all these comments to look forward to!

ha ha - yeah - kinda makes me glad that there's no way i'll be able to get out and about with all 4 of my kids for several months at least. DH and i are planning to split the kids when we go out as a family - each with one twin and a toddler - just to avoid the stupid questions. :haha:


----------



## tinker81

i have a 3 year old and a 1 year old and i am 34 weeks with twins. i had a comment one day that really up set me was.....

if i was in your shoes i would put a gun to my head and shoot me self!!!!!!!!!:nope: . i jest said well thats you!! i feel like i have been blessed and walked away x


----------



## AngelUK

Oh wow what a horrible comment! But some people are not worthy of the wonder and blessing that are children, let alone twins! :hugs:


----------



## SnowyFairest

tinker81 said:


> i have a 3 year old and a 1 year old and i am 34 weeks with twins. i had a comment one day that really up set me was.....
> 
> if i was in your shoes i would put a gun to my head and shoot me self!!!!!!!!!:nope: . i jest said well thats you!! i feel like i have been blessed and walked away x

I'm so sorry. That's horrible.

I had a pretty ugly comment at church of all places, I was holding our ninth newborn baby, a woman came up to me and said very flatly, 
"I feel sorry for you." I thought she was joking, so I smiled at her, not understanding. She then repeated herself. That bothered me. But I do think I normally have a pretty thick skin, and normally wouldn't let some else's ignorance bother me. My children are such a blessing, they are amazing, and I don't need to worry that people don't understand. Lots of people can't understand that we got married young (early 20s) and made that work either. 

I have a friend with 12 children and she just never let's people's ignorance stop her, she's very involved in her community, church, and local school. It's so admirable.


----------



## AngelUK

wow 13! You are amazing! I find my two so tiring lol. I wish we could have more but alas we cannot afford it. How do you manage it? I hope you don't mind me asking, as I am really interested and wish I could budget better. xx


----------



## hollyhopeful2

I am 12 days from delivering my twin girls by c-section. I have had 2 comments that really bothered me. When people ask and I tell them we are expecting twin girls;

Oh you are not that big at all! I've known people with twins who were WAY bigger than you. (it shouldn't bother me, maybe, but the way its said it feels like a jab)

Or;

I was your size at 6 months and I only had ONE baby in there!

And when they learn we are having twin girls;

Oh, too bad it wasn't one of each.

Seriously?? Too Bad?? How do you know how we feel? We feel so blessed to be the parents to these girls!!

Now reading this thread I can see there is a lot more to come. *sigh*


----------



## ~Brandy~

So glad to see I'm not the only one that gets all the rude comments


----------



## lanet

I've had several people ask if I took fertility drugs. Which yes I did but they don't need to know that and I would never ask! Luckily my grandma was a twin so I always use the "twins do run in the family" excuse. 
The biggest peeve was at the ER when we found out I was having twins, I told them I had just done Ivf and transferred 2 embryos. The er still comes in all excited like he has a surprise and said "so, do twins run in your family by any chance?"


----------



## ~Brandy~

lanet said:


> I've had several people ask if I took fertility drugs. Which yes I did but they don't need to know that and I would never ask! Luckily my grandma was a twin so I always use the "twins do run in the family" excuse.
> The biggest peeve was at the ER when we found out I was having twins, I told them I had just done Ivf and transferred 2 embryos. The er still comes in all excited like he has a surprise and said "so, do twins run in your family by any chance?"

That hilarious.. I wonder if he was just a moron or the ivf was a clue and he missed it in your chart.


----------



## skyesmom

maybe he's just young and excited and didn't get to see many twins... that sounds a bit dumb but still kinda cute :S people are funny!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

OMG I can relate to all of the comments!!

What peeves me off is my babies are 10 months apart its exactly the same as having twins!
I have two boys and deliberately dress them alike and in blue and always get the question are they boys or girls - I mean really...
Dh and I hate the mall so much, constantly oh look its twins, how do you cope, double trouble, rather you than me, occasionally you will get the oh you really blessed. 
I love having twins but people without just don't get it!!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

I hate the 'Oooo poor you' or 'Rather you than me'.... really?? If you knew what it took to get these two miracles you would probably understand my excitement and complete elation that i'm becoming a mother of two rather than 'living my life as just a twosome!'

I get mixed comments about my bump size - some think i'm huge and others say i'm 'neat' for twins.. but i do love the look of initial shock when i say it's twins :haha:


----------



## AngelUK

yeah the rather you than me comment is just so rude! But you know, what I have since then come to think: yes better I have the twins and want them with all my heart, than someone who is not worthy of such a miracle. So there! lol


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Constant comments about my bump and I hated when people said oh you small for twins hey, I was like I am measuring 42 weeks and I am only 30? WTF!

People just don't get it really!


----------



## lanet

Well I'm going with he was a moron bc he was very Insensitive about the bleed, kept saying baby b might not have "took" and to come back in if "the dam breaks" moron!!!!


----------



## Pinkie 33

lanet said:


> Well I'm going with he was a moron bc he was very Insensitive about the bleed, kept saying baby b might not have "took" and to come back in if "the dam breaks" moron!!!!

Hellfire! I can't believe someone said that to you! How did you refrain from smacking him on the snout?


----------



## skyesmom

jesus lanet that IS a moron indeed. i wonder why they put those people to work in an ER or in healthcare at all!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Lanet is amazes me how some people get jobs in health or even dealing with the public. While Miscarrying my first ever BFP after years of infertility the GP who saw me baring in mind i'm hysterical said to me 'Well.. you weren't really pregnant anyway where you?' DH jumped up (i thought he was going to knock him out!) grabbed me and took me out - it wasn't a pretty sight when we left - formal complaint went in against him! Thankfully he no longer works at my surgery (not that i would ever have seen him again!)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Ladies i saw this and thought of you all....

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/twinssupereasyecard_zps71e8e564.jpg

:thumbup:


----------



## Pinkie 33

:haha: love it! I can't believe your GP said that to you shells. Words fail me :wacko: After my molar pregnancy I had to have the op to have everything cleared out. Pretty much all the staff on the ward told me not to worry, I'd be pregnant in no time etc etc. the fact that I was ivf was all over my notes, it's just nobody read them. By the time I went to the operating theatre and the anaesthetist said I'd have a baby in my arms in no time, I just needed to get back to trying blah blah, I told them I didn't want a bloody baby anyway, I'd prefer another dog! When the sister came to see me for 'feedback' I suggested her staff either read the notes and make their platitudes accordingly or don't say anything at all. It made the most traumatic experience so much worse.


----------



## xxshellsxx

It's awful how they think nothing off it! I know they must see this daily, but they must also see the heartache daily too! The practice manager couldn't apologise enough for what was said when we finally got hold of her (she had been on holiday), she was reading our files and realised just how precious this BFP had been. She said DR would be made to write to us and apologise... Dh told her not to bother we didn't want it, it was too late for us, what we wanted out of this was it not to happen to anyone else! Oh and the GP was so on the ball he didn't even write up my visit on the notes and the midwife called 2 weeks later to book me in and I had to tell her we had lost the baby.

Anyway... have a great weekend ladies, i'm working away my last but one before i call it quits! I always try and log in and check on my phone, but i hate typing from it... auto correct drives me crazy lol


----------



## lanet

Shells and pinkie that's awful and so insensitive. Drs really should read notes first. I personally don't like er drs, I feel like they don't really specialize in anything so it makes it harder for them to give advice on specific things. The next Er visit though I had a great dr who just admitted they didn't see a lot of early pregnancy stuff and I would have to follow up with Ob. I appreciated his honesty,


----------



## Blue12

I've experienced almost all of these too so I'm going to join the rant lol

The most common is "was it a surprise" "do twins run in the family". I have begun answering actually I bought these babies so I'm pretty happy to have them. Surprisingly many people have then responded that they have done ivf successfully or unsuccessfully or that they know someoe near and dear to them who has done ivf. I actually feel it has opened up a nice thing for the topic to be talked about more. 

But yes the "oh your hands are full" "I have 2 that are 14mos apart" "what genders are they" "awe to bad you didn't have one of each gender" "what's the age gap - um 2 mins lol". Etc etc etc. oh and yes the guessing game. "Don't tell me whose who..."


----------



## mowat

I've just started "announcing" to a few people and everyone so far has said "oh, do twins run in the family?". Well, they do actually. I've also had some people ask if I used fertility medicines----um, excuse me? None of your damn business! Many more weeks of this to look forward to.


----------



## Nut_Shake

Yes, everything under the sun about 128735 times!

When pregnant:
'Did you have IVF?'
'Double trouble!'
'Oh wow that's going to be so hard'
'Do twins run in your family?'
'You look like you're about to pop with 2 in there!'

When they were just born:
'2 boys?' (When one is dressed in head to toe pink)
'Did you deliver them naturally?'
'Double trouble!'
'Wow you've got your hands full!'

Now:
'Do twins run in your family?'
'Did you have IVF?'
'Wow you've got your hands full!'
'Who is the eldest?'
'Double trouble!'
'Do they act the same?'
'Are they identical?'
'Oh so you're done then, no more kids for you!'
'Double trouble!'
'DOUBLE TROUBLE!!'


BLOODY HELL if I have to hear Double Trouble one more time... I know people think it's pretty hilarious for some reason but seriously, I might have to headbutt someone if I hear that phrase again!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I agree the double trouble is one of the most annoying things. I seriously got that remark 3 times at Costco in the same trip.


----------



## DippyTink

My all time favourite was 'which one is the evil twin ?'


----------



## ~Brandy~

DippyTink said:


> My all time favourite was 'which one is the evil twin ?'

Oh Lord no one better say that one to me..


----------



## DippyTink

~Brandy~ said:


> DippyTink said:
> 
> 
> My all time favourite was 'which one is the evil twin ?'
> 
> Oh Lord no one better say that one to me..Click to expand...

I just pointed at one of my boys and said 'this one, he's into devil worship at the moment!' 
and then walked off leaving two very stunned faces !


----------



## lanet

I have to add, since announcing that I'm having a girl and a boy, I've had more than one person asked if they are identical or fraternal! Boys and girls cannot be identical people!


----------



## ~Brandy~

lanet said:


> I have to add, since announcing that I'm having a girl and a boy, I've had more than one person asked if they are identical or fraternal! Boys and girls cannot be identical people!

I told someone that asked that to rethink what they asked me.


----------



## greeneyes0279

We were at a restaurant on saturday and this lady at next table asked if they were twins. When I said yes, she looked at me and sarcastically said "Oh, Bless your heart". I gave her a look and she quickly resonded with "but they are so precious". Why do people think its the end of the world when you have more than 1 child at the same age? Seriously, I dont get it.


----------



## ~Brandy~

greeneyes0279 said:


> We were at a restaurant on saturday and this lady at next table asked if they were twins. When I said yes, she looked at me and sarcastically said "Oh, Bless your heart". I gave her a look and she quickly resonded with "but they are so precious". Why do people think its the end of the world when you have more than 1 child at the same age? Seriously, I dont get it.

Its so rude :( I just respond with we are very thankful and blessed. I am originally from the south and Bless your heart when I was growing up was not an endearing term. It's a passive aggressive way of saying being rude.


----------



## Nut_Shake

greeneyes0279 said:


> We were at a restaurant on saturday and this lady at next table asked if they were twins. When I said yes, she looked at me and sarcastically said "Oh, Bless your heart". I gave her a look and she quickly resonded with "but they are so precious". Why do people think its the end of the world when you have more than 1 child at the same age? Seriously, I dont get it.

Because they aren't superheros like we are :haha:


----------



## AngelUK

Exactly and not worthy of a double blessing


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

:haha: true

For all you twin mummies!!! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







bb71395cc0bfd4e68bc16ba65156ce75.jpg
File size: 59.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## nilllabean26

greeneyes0279 said:


> Oh, I feel ya! Here's the comments I get..........Look its double trouble, oh GOOD LUCK (sarcastic tone), oh wow, you have your hands full. I have boy/girl twins and dress them in blue and pink and my lil girl has her ears pierced and I still get asked what gender they are. Them number 1 question I get is "are they twins?" It's totally obvious that they are the same age. They are the same size. Its annoying to get all these comments and questions. Happens every time we go out in public.

I knew Some mother's who desperate wanted a girl and ended up having a girl. Instead kg having more kids, she dressed her baby boy as a girl. It's wired But it's super common for parents to dress their kids as the opposite sex or in unisex clothing. But with that Being said. I'm sire it's annoying to hear the same questions over n over


----------



## jogami

I really hate when people say "I would die if I had twins!" Um no, you might be frightened when you hear, scared, unsure; but I'm still alive and now that they are here the proudest thing for me is knowing I created these 2 amazing beings at the same time! Like Nut said "What's your super power?"

And of course as I'm sure has been mentioned a trillion times "Double trouble!" If I had a penny for everytime I've heard that. It's soooooooooo old. I simply smile and reply with "Double the kisses and hugs, double the I love you Mommy! Oh and double the fun". The look on their faces suddenly change from shock to jealousy. 

Being a twin mom rocks!!!


----------



## jogami

Oh another one is "Do they wake up and sleep at the same times?" I do tend to put them to bed at the same time yes but they are not wired to sleep and wake up simultaneously...


----------



## MummyMay

I've had so many of these. The two that irk me are:

1. You're not very big my friend is only xyz weeks with one and she is bigger than you. Why thanks, because I don't stress enough that my babies are growing enough.

2. Oh a boy and a girl, excellent family done, you don't need to go back. I know they mean it in a nice way but it really annoys me. My children are a blessing no matter their gender and I'll have more if I want them.

And my worst experience was at 9 weeks when I had a considerable bleed. Hubby and I went to the ER (on a Saturday) as we couldn't contact my OBGYN (turns out he was in surgery) after hours of waiting we get taken back, more waiting etc. Finally a doctor comes in and says its a Saturday and we can't do a scan till Tuesday because the ultrasound place isn't open and it's a public holiday on Monday. You've probably lost one but hey think of it as a positive you may still have one. IS THAT SUPPOSED TO MAKE ME FEEL HAPPY? She then said you can't do anything to stop it now you could even go horse riding. Do what you want nothing will change it. And then they sent us off absolutely devastated.

The next day we managed to get in contact with my OBGYN who opened up on a Sunday to do a scan for me. Thankfully all was fine with my two miracles. He was absolutely furious when we told him what the ER doctor had said. He wanted her name to put in a formal complaint for us (as he also works at that hospital). Hubby and I just wanted to forget the whole experience.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Now they are here....

DOUBLE TROUBLE

AAAGGGGGHHHHHH!

:hissy:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I have a friend that goes with me to the store once a week and I started having her push the girls while I run the shopping cart... I literally keep walking when people stop her HAHA I know thats not nice but now that I have done that a few times I hear her getting snotty with them for all the rude comments.

It didn't bother her at first until about the 5th time someone said double trouble to her or OMG I am so sorry.


----------



## cherrylips100

They should totally hire people out that take care of the trolley for you at supermarkets haha.

How about people refering to your babies as 'that one'.
I.e 'I bet that one is the serious one' 'that one is asleep'. He is a person not an object!


----------



## SucreK

cherrylips100 said:


> They should totally hire people out that take care of the trolley for you at supermarkets haha.
> 
> How about people refering to your babies as 'that one'.
> I.e 'I bet that one is the serious one' 'that one is asleep'. He is a person not an object!

That's a pet peeve of mine, too. My aunt told me that Nora was definitely going to be the "look at me!" twin. She said this the day Nora was transfered to the highest-level NICU for surgery. I think she was trying to be funny, but I almost walloped her.


----------



## Mells54

So glad I found this forum. 

I hate the, "are they girls or boys?" They are wearing flowers or pink or something rather girly. People are oblivious...


----------



## AngelUK

lol I got that too but I guess it is harder with boys as girls can wear dark blue and green too.


----------



## SucreK

Okay, I've got another one! I'm tired of people looking at my girls and saying, "Are you sure they're identical? I can tell them apart." Really? Would you like me to go into the story as to WHY there is a three pound difference between my girls, thus making them easily identifiable? Do you want to hear about our 74 days in the NICU and Nora not being allowed to eat for a month? 

It's the "I can tell your twins apart" game, and though I know it's not coming from an evil or mean place, it's still so, so frustrating. I have a girlfriend with identical twins, one of whom is pretty darn sick, and one day when she was with them at our local children's hospital, a person actually came up to her and said, "Why is one twin so much smaller than the other?" AT A CHILDREN'S HOSPITAL! In front of children who are old enough to understand what is being said about them! ARRRGHHH. :growlmad:


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

I had that too with my twins, they weigh the same but one is taller so he looks bigger, they look identical even though they aren't, people cant tell them apart yet I got this cashier saying "oh they twins, he is really small compared to the other" 

But the best one I got which I haven't heard before was a guy at a shop who said to me "they must really be close in age hey! like only a few months apart" I told him they twins, he was like "honey (to his wife), they actually twins" WHAT!!!!:brat: I was too amused, how close would I have had to had them, they don't even look 2 months apart!!!


----------



## AngelUK

Oh I get that one too! Yes one of my boys is a bit bigger but no way does he look 10 months older. But cause they look nothing alike, twins is not the first thing people think of I guess. So when I am asked what the age difference is and I say "Uhm, 2 minutes" they are like OOOHH... always makes me want to go :dohh: at them!


----------



## minties

I thought of this thread a couple of weeks back when my son and his cousin were mistaken for twins. They are 11 months apart and about the same height. A lady asked me how one of my "twins" was Asian and the other wasn't. 

My friend has two daughters who are 18 months apart and people ask if they are twins?! Her eldest is a month older than Sophie and her younger one is still a baby for goodness sake.


----------



## cherrylips100

'He/She's the older one so I bet they'll be the bossier/bigger one'

Um, I don't think the 60 seconds will really make a difference..


----------



## luci and bump

People get very confused when I take my DD and my SD out together. SD is older by 4 months, but my DD is much bigger and taller. People ask how old they are, and you can almost see the cogs turning trying to work out how it works!


----------



## SucreK

I HAD to resurrect this thread to share my newest "compliment":

Went to pick the girls up from day care last night, and they were playing quietly and happily while I packed up their things. A new mom came in, and the teacher said, "These are the twins!" She looked me dead in the eyes and said, "I don't envy you." No smile, no laugh--nothing "jokey" about it. Such a lovely thing to say to a person--and in front of her children! Grrrrrrr.:growlmad:


----------



## AngelUK

Again a mum on another board here told me the other week that for her and her hubby twins would be the worst nightmare. I told her that I am sure she didn't mean it and that if she thought for a moment, twins could not possibly be her worst nightmare in regards to babies. 
I really wish ppl would think before they come out with something like that.


----------



## SucreK

I think the worst part is that these people say awful things IN FRONT OF OUR CHILDREN. Makes me want to say, "Well, at least my girls weren't beaten with the ugly stick like your little one."


----------



## hivechild

SucreK said:


> I think the worst part is that these people say awful things IN FRONT OF OUR CHILDREN. Makes me want to say, "Well, at least my girls weren't beaten with the ugly stick like your little one."

"Well look at that, my girls have twice the respect and consideration for people's feelings that a single grown adult has!"


----------



## SucreK

Love it! :)


----------



## cherrylips100

'Ugly stick' haha

Why don't people think before they speak? It wouldn't be acceptable to go up to another mum and say 'Ginger? Rather you than me' or 'Glasses? That'd be my worst nightmare.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Haha I love it... It totally cracks me up. We're approaching a year in the next month or so and I thought I'd heard it all. 

Yes the people that really get to me are the straight faced serious ones. 

Ugly stick! Gotta love it. 

They don't realize their kids are sponges and soak up every hateful thing they say.


----------



## SucreK

It's incredible. I have a friend with identical girls, one of whom has a serious chronic condition that means she'll always be smaller than her sister. They were waiting at our local children's hospital, when a person (also with a kid) comes up to my friend and says, "Twins?" She says, yup. "Identical?" Yup. "Then why is she so much smaller?", pointing at my friend's daughter. Her daughters are 2 and are VERY MUCH aware of someone pointing at them and asking rude questions. She said it took everything in her power not to point at the person's kid and say, "So, what's wrong with him?" Honestly, I may have ripped the person's head off myself.


----------



## minties

I can't believe how rude people are to you all and your children! Twins are amazing. What could be more awesome than two babies having such a closeness and bond?!


----------



## 40isnotold

I'm glad I stumbled across this thread. I'm 22 weeks pregnant with boy/girl twins and I'm starting to get the typical questions. Do twins run in my family? No. Did you use fertility meds? Yes (and actually, I don't mind talking about it as I'll be a single mother by choice and there is a lot of people who just don't know about the subject). Are they identical? No, one boy and one girl.

On the other hand, I'm not getting the double trouble or negative comments. Most people think it is really cool and I get a lot of people who say they are jealous and wish they had or could have twins. I'm always surprised by that.


----------



## ~Brandy~

40isnotold said:


> I'm glad I stumbled across this thread. I'm 22 weeks pregnant with boy/girl twins and I'm starting to get the typical questions. Do twins run in my family? No. Did you use fertility meds? Yes (and actually, I don't mind talking about it as I'll be a single mother by choice and there is a lot of people who just don't know about the subject). Are they identical? No, one boy and one girl.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm not getting the double trouble or negative comments. Most people think it is really cool and I get a lot of people who say they are jealous and wish they had or could have twins. I'm always surprised by that.

Wow enjoy the jealous ones! I wish I got more of those.. Maybe the ones that get all rude and serious with the "I don't envy you" comment actually do but they are jealous and too petty to admit it. 

Being a parent to multiples is super hard, super fun, and super rewarding... It really takes another parent of multiples to understand.


----------



## AngelUK

I love your name 40isnotold! Right you are too! :D 
My OH always says "They are just jealous" when people come out with comments like that. He doesn't let them get to him at all. Though he does get angry at comments like which one is a the evil one. And me too. I want to kick ppl for that one!


----------



## fides

We are only able to manage taking the twins out of the house once a week (for church), so we've so far avoided most opportunities for comments. however, the past couple weeks i've been asked if my toddlers are twins - wait, what? they're 15 months apart and not even close in size or anything! :wacko: just b/c the babies are twins - what are the odds of the older kids? no

in the end, minor irritations, but twins are worth it, right? :cloud9:


----------



## xxshellsxx

My boys are 11 days old and we ventured the supermarket today for the first time.... first comment - aww how beautiful, they are so tiny what did you call them? second person to comment on the twins was the 'Are they twins?' comment pmsl - Dh just looked at me as i had warned him about such stupidity... we just didn't expect that quite so quickly lol


----------



## lanet

After just trying to keep my wiggly babies on fetal monitors for 24 hours straight, I'm about to call them double trouble myself! Lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

Haha lanet! 

Shells.. Didn't you know gestation for babies is only 11 days?


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

~Brandy~ said:


> Being a parent to multiples is super hard, super fun, and super rewarding... It really takes another parent of multiples to understand.

I couldnt agree more, my OB named them trouble 1 and trouble 2 on the scans and now that they mobile they are living up to their names. Really enjoying being a mother of twins, cant imagine it being any other way! The first four months were the worst for me, after that it got so much better!


----------

